
Show HN: Employee Onboarding Google Sheets Add-On - ledzee
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/employee-onboarding-app/hmiefidoonaajllkjjhnhonkbcieincl?hl=en-US
======
ledzee
Employee Onboarding App is a free Google Sheets add-on that lets you send as
many customized offer letter email with PDFs attached as you want and also add
new employees to your Gsuite, Google Analytics, and onboarding Trello board.
Saves time to onboard employees especially for solo entrepreneurs and small HR
teams.

